# Best/Worst designed teams of antagonists



## San Juan Wolf (May 19, 2009)

I dont know about best for me for the time being , but as for worst, well, the Oracion Seis from Fairy Tale come to mind .



Most of these just seem either ugly or throaway to me .

Your choice ?


----------



## Cochise (May 19, 2009)

Foxy is worse than they are, by a lot. His crew wasn't much better. Pain from Naruto is quite awful as well.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 19, 2009)

I didn't know Fairy Tail had an Oracion Seis. The Oracian Seis from Rave Master were WAY better.

As for well designed groups of antagonists, The Noah from D.Gray-Man are great, and so are The Patch Ten from Shaman King. 

I really like the designs for The Rozen Kreutz Orden from Trinity Blood, but only the manga version, the anime made them pretty bland.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 19, 2009)

Well, Foxy at least has a half way original design made to look ugly and so be funny in some way , but the team I mentioned , well pointy nose guy is prety horrendous, the snake guy is ugly and uninspiring and Hotey is a litle to _*inspiring *_if you get my point .

Hao's team from Shaman King, at least from the anime, wasn't half bad . Also, Dofuwa Longnes and that Amaterasu Miko from 666 Satan were both very well designed .

As for my least liked OP group, I would say Bellamy's crew. Nothing outstanding there . Foxy waxsn't much, but at least he was so purposefully ugly it was funny a bit, same with Big Pan, though Hamburg wasn't all that good, just meh, and the last of the "Groggy ring monsters" wasn't very good .


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 19, 2009)

Best
Genei Ryodan from HunterXHunter 
The Apostles of the Stars from Black Cat
Team Toguro from Yu Yu Hakusho
The Noah from D.Gray-man
The Seven Deadly Sins from FMA

Worst
Bleach's Espada
Oracion Seis from Fairy Tail
Houshin Engi's Juttenkun





~Avant~ said:


> I didn't know Fairy Tail had an Oracion Seis. The Oracian Seis from Rave Master were WAY better.



Rave's Oracion Six are awesome. Fairy Tail's Oracion Seis leave much to be desired so far.


----------



## MrCinos (May 19, 2009)

Best team (Majestic 12):


----------



## Chi (May 19, 2009)

Gung-Ho-Guns from Trigun were pretty cool


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 19, 2009)

Glad I'm not the only one who thinks the OS from FT (could he not think up a new name, now I have to type in four extra words every time to diferentiate) suck .

Well, HXH is more guilty of having males look 10 000 % feminine and dressing like that even since early childhood (on of the Zoldick family) and wiping out good design (offscreen at that) simply to hype up other characters .


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 19, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Best
> *Genei Ryodan from HunterXHunter *
> The Apostles of the Stars from Black Cat
> Team Toguro from Yu Yu Hakusho
> ...




i agree with the bolded ones...........

but from what i remeber i liked the bad guys from houshin engi, although its been a while since i read it


----------



## p-lou (May 19, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Worst
> Houshin Engi's Juttenkun



lol no

Outenkun by himself is better than any group you listed.  Not to mention how everyone else had just as unique designs and abilities.  The only real flaw they had was that they weren't developed well enough.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 19, 2009)

p-lou said:


> lol no
> 
> Outenkun by himself is better than any group you listed.  Not to mention how everyone else had just as unique designs and abilities.  The only real flaw they had was that they weren't developed well enough.



Outenkun is one person.The ONLY one that really had any value. I'm talking about the groups as a whole. Design-wise they weren't all that special to me or interesting.

The Juunisen had more interesting designs to me than the Juttenkun. Then again, the Juunisen weren't antagonists.


----------



## Chi (May 19, 2009)

Oh crap. Nearly forgot. The new "Band of the Hawk" shits on every group listed


----------



## Agmaster (May 19, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Best
> The Apostles of the Stars from Black Cat
> The Noah from D.Gray-man
> The Seven Deadly Sins from FMA
> ...


Before I neg you in the face....who are the Juttenkun again?  The only answer that isn't wrong is Dakki and her sisters....even then....they were not...bad.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (May 19, 2009)

Good:
Genei Ryodan

Bad:
Bleach's Espada's.


----------



## Agmaster (May 19, 2009)

Clay Man Gumby said:


> Good:
> Genei Ryodan
> 
> Bad:
> Bleach's Espada's.


You need more manga with antagonists in your daily diet.
Best....Kurei's Uraha.  I can't recall the name I'm such a fucking poser.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 19, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Before I neg you in the face....who are the Juttenkun again?  The only answer that isn't wrong is Dakki and her sisters....even then....they were not...bad.



Oh noes, differing opinions! I'm really worried over some internet points.

The Juttenkun are Kingou's 10 strongest Sennin. I liked the Maka Yonshou more than them.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (May 19, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> You need more manga with antagonists in your daily diet.
> Best....Kurei's Uraha.  I can't recall the name I'm such a fucking poser.



I'm being lazy right now.


----------



## p-lou (May 19, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Outenkun is one person.The ONLY one that really had any value. I'm talking about the groups as a whole. Design-wise they weren't all that special to me or interesting.



Actually, Outenkun isn't one person.  He's 3.  Or half a person.  Depending on how you want to look at it.

But still, he's a part of the group and still counts.  And most of their designs are incredibly unique and their abilities are well thought out.  If you don't find them interesting, that's fine.  But calling them bad is just dumb.

And they aren't Kingou's ten strongest sennin.  Chou Koumei, Dakki, Bunchu, and Tsuten Kyoshu are all stronger.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 19, 2009)

is Hisoka counted as a GR member ? 

mmm as for the espada
imo,they are good without the release design


----------



## Gabe (May 19, 2009)

the noahs are good in d grayman
the vampires in gantz are good
the Homunculi are good in FMA


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 19, 2009)

p-lou said:


> Actually, Outenkun isn't one person.  He's 3.  Or half a person.  Depending on how you want to look at it.
> 
> But still, he's a part of the group and still counts.  And most of their designs are incredibly unique and their abilities are well thought out.  If you don't find them interesting, that's fine.  But calling them bad is just dumb.
> 
> And they aren't Kingou's ten strongest sennin.  Chou Koumei, Dakki, Bunchu, and Tsuten Kyoshu are all stronger.



He split his soul into several pieces but as he was only one place holder for the group.

One person doesn't carry the entire group's weight when we are looking at this with a group perspective though. Some were bad and some were alright. There wasn't anyone other than Outenkun that was really that great. Many of them were like cannon fodder.

You can look at it as interesting vs. uninteresting if that makes you feel better.

Chou Koumei, Dakki, and Bunchu were Kingou's Sankyou. Yes, they were stronger but they still kept calling the Juttenkun the 10 strongest.



So I'll look at it as they were the strongest group of 10 while the Sankyou were a stronger group of 3. If that can make sense.


Tsuten Kyoshu was one of the Sandai Sennin along with Genshi Tenson and Taijou Roukun. The group as a whole were not exclusive to one faction.

Yes, those 4(Dakki, Bunchuu, Chou Koumei and Tsuten Kyoshu) were stronger but throughout the manga they kept calling the Juttenkun Kingou's Strongest 10 for that side. If the translation was bad I will have no problems admitting I'm wrong. I'm just going by what I read.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 19, 2009)

Damn cant believe I forgot the Genei Ryodan. 

Actually I thought Hao's group was pretty forgettable. And so were many of the antagonists from 666 Satan.

I really liked the designs for the Abyssal One in their released form from Claymore. And Team Toguro were a great antagonistic team.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 19, 2009)

p-lou said:


> Actually, Outenkun isn't one person.  He's 3.  Or half a person.  Depending on how you want to look at it.
> 
> But still, he's a part of the group and still counts.  And most of their designs are incredibly unique and their abilities are well thought out.  If you don't find them interesting, that's fine.  But calling them bad is just dumb.
> 
> And they aren't Kingou's ten strongest sennin.  Chou Koumei, Dakki, Bunchu, and Tsuten Kyoshu are all stronger.



yea isnt he one half, him and taikobo make up one being, and yes he was cool, i was suprised though with the whole him joining with taikobo i didnt think they would go this route

as for dakki and her crew i dont know what to think, she had her times when i hated her group and times at the end when i liked her

although i will say this Bunchou and his underlings were lame, i was like wake up man, its over but he had his little pride


----------



## Fran (May 19, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Best
> Genei Ryodan from HunterXHunter
> The Apostles of the Stars from Black Cat
> Team Toguro from Yu Yu Hakusho
> ...





I like this list.

Fairy Tail's antagonists seem very bland. The protagonists actuallymake that series interesting, although the cross-over antagonists are decent too. 

HxH Genei Ryodan would be my favourite. They've got a cool 'attitude' as well.
FMA's Homunculus. 
Claymore's AO are loli/unicorn/tentacle rape win.

Bad: Toriko's GT Robos are boring.
Bleach's Espada, with about 2 exceptions [lolZommari]

Mhm.


----------



## TadloS (May 19, 2009)

Bleach espada's have bad design? Some People here needs to get some taste.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 19, 2009)

I agree the designs are pretty awesome, the characters themselves however are pretty bland


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 19, 2009)

mmm

zoldeck family too got great designs

but I dont know what to consider them ?


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 19, 2009)

TadloS said:


> Bleach espada's have bad design? Some People here needs to get some taste.



#9 was a big octopus blob thing, #8 was a drag queen and #7 was this floating amalgam of eyes on his body. So on and so forth. Most of their released forms take away any cool points they have.

So far Barragan and Halibel are the only ones that were actually good for me.


----------



## Hollowized (May 19, 2009)

Chi said:


> Oh crap. Nearly forgot. The new "Band of the Hawk" shits on every group listed



This          .


----------



## TadloS (May 19, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> #9 was a big octopus blob thing, #8 was a drag queen and #7 was this floating amalgam of eyes on his body. So on and so forth. Most of their released forms take away any cool points they have.
> 
> So far Barragan and Halibel are the only ones that were actually good for me.



Well, don't know. I only didn't liked Aoroniero and Stark design. Matter of taste I guess.


----------



## Akatora (May 19, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> #9 was a big octopus blob thing, #8 was a drag queen and #7 was this floating amalgam of eyes on his body. So on and so forth. Most of their released forms take away any cool points they have.
> 
> So far Barragan and Halibel are the only ones that were actually good for me.




Isn't that rather because your expectations were to high?
There released forms are perhaps 1/3 or 1/4 of there character design

1/4 unreleased
1/4 released
1/4 personallity
1/4 the point i remembered a min ago but forgot


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 19, 2009)

TadloS said:


> Well, don't know. I only didn't liked Aoroniero and Stark design. Matter of taste I guess.



Fair enough.



Akatora said:


> Isn't that rather because your expectations were to high?
> There released forms are perhaps 1/3 or 1/4 of there character design
> 
> 1/4 unreleased
> ...



Who has high expectations for Bleach of all series?

Indeed, the released forms are only one part of their design. My point is the other parts of their design aren't all that redeeming either with most of them.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 19, 2009)

@ ~Avant~ : for Hao's group: I meant design wise (duh) . They were kind of diverse .

Miko and Longness , I dont find them to be forgettable, but they are prety much the only ones . The rest, as far as I've seen, is kind of meh .


----------



## Akatora (May 19, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well I used to have, now It's more of wishful thinking than expectations


----------



## Stroev (May 19, 2009)

Unique ones:

-Passione of JJBA Part V; awesome fights and some good character more or less

-Elite 4 of Pokemon Specials; really surprised me with what character development they had and how much was brought out


----------



## Eldritch (May 20, 2009)

Some out of my ass

Good antagonists:
Genei Ryodan
Reborn band of the hawk
Friend's Party
7 deadly sins
Shinruuji Nagas
Shichibukai/WG


Bad: 
Espada excluding stark and barragan. OH YA AND YAMMY LOL
Teikoku - im da real i-shield 21 brah wat wat
The Mileforeasdadsadsdadsdasdasda Family
Lol practically all of Fairy Tale and Inuyasha's


----------



## Fran (May 20, 2009)

The Vampires in Hellsing are also high on the awesome level 
Oh Schrodinger pek pek


----------



## fxu (May 20, 2009)

I don't like Nagato. Just...horrible.


----------



## Don Quixote Doflamingo (May 20, 2009)

*GOOD*
IDK, almost anything in one pice, except some 
Sichibukai
CP9 (not costume-wise)
11 supernova (well not really a group XD)

OTHER SERIES
Genei Ryodan | HunterxHunter
Homonculus  |Full Metal Alchemist
Acrobelano all grown up | Katekyo Hitman Reborn (the poster)
the apostle of the star | BLACK CAT
the four kings of the demon realm |RAVE
the 10 indian priest or something | SHAMAN KING

*BAD*
akatsuki (when there is only Itachi and kisame, they seems cool. when 8 others dress exactly like that...)
Oracion Seis| FAIRY TAIL
almost all the team design of reborn above Xanxus Arc
almost allof vagabond's group (most of'em are forgetable)

and some other that i couldn't remember


----------



## Austeria (May 20, 2009)

I'll try to be a bit diverse, seeing how most in this thread pratically post the same list over and over again. They might be really good, but there are other series out there that might not be as popular but have rather awesome evil organizations.

I'm taking in consideration character design as a whole rather than just appearance.

Best:
- Organization/cult/terrorist group from Bloody Monday
- Uruha Kurenai (Flame of Recca)
- Original Sleeping Forest, Genesis (Air Gear)
- "F" minus that wimp Kabuto (Tenjou Tenge)



fxu said:


> I don't like Nagato. Just...horrible.


Qft.  Top of my _worst_ list. The final straw that made me stop reading.

Worst:
- Espada (Bleach) 
- Fake Funeral Wraths (Hitman Reborn)
- Team Rocket (Pokemon)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 20, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well played sir, i believe thats called a zing

im not a fan of the homunculus though, they were all lame, basically you had greed who was a God level character, and then a bunch of third rate characters, a woman who is pmsing, a retarded blob that tagged along with her, another women who was a complete sponge basically only jumping at prides commands, the kid was fail to the highest degree, envy was to be polite a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

pride was okay too though, but Greed was the only one who i truly admired

although i was always curious about one thing, it was never clearly explained where the homunculus on the shapes or did they infact have some part of the person in them, i mean the fight ed vs the mom, it looked like maybe part of the mom was in there; and so was envy basically ed and al's big brother


----------



## MrCinos (May 20, 2009)

Good:
Genei Ryodan [Hunter x Hunter]
Gorosei [One Piece]
Gotei 13 - not counting bland uniform [Bleach]
Hell Generals [Violinist of Hameln]
Majestic 12 [Konjiki no Gash Bell]
Shichibukai [One Piece]
Yami [HSDK]




Mediocre: 
Akatsuki [Naruto]
Espada [Bleach]
Homunculus [FMA]
Juppongatana [Rurouni Kenchin]
Pandra [Zettai Karen Children]


Bad:
almost everyone from Aiki
almost everyone from Fairy Tail, especially Oracion Seis
almost everyone from Hitman Reborn
Sound Four [Naruto]
The Six Comrades [Rurouni Kenshin]


----------



## Danchou (May 20, 2009)

Well besides my favourite antagonist group, the Genei Ryodan, I second a lot of groups I see listed here.

I'm missing some from Samurai Deeper Kyo though.

The designs of the Taishiro (Four Elders Stars) are awesome. So are those of the Goyosei (Five Shining Stars).


----------



## Jugger (May 20, 2009)

best
history strongest diciple kenichi/yami/yomi
rave/oracion seis
soul eater/ medusa team
full metal alchemist/ Homunculus
one piece/ bb crew
d gray-man/ noah
negima/ Cosmo Entelecheia
hunter x hunter/ Phantom Troupe that was name ing wikipedia don?t remember what it really is 

ok
naruto/ akatsuki
one piece / cp9
bleach/espada
fairy tail/ oracion seis half of them are cool


worst
one piece/fox team, baroque works except crocodile
naruto/ sound four and other sound people
inuyasha/ all of them can?t remember any good thing about 
hunter x hunter/ ants

thats all i remember


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 20, 2009)

> hunter x hunter/ ants



if you mean the king and his RG
imo their design is goood 

as for the characters
awesome

come on,the king is just pure win

plus I like pufu and pitou
anyway togashi added so much depth and intelligence to these characters

that it make me sad seeing that some people dont appreciate them 

really on the same level as sound four and inuyasha

imo they should be among the best


----------



## Haohmaru (May 20, 2009)

Itto-Ryu FTW. Can't believe you guys forget about BotI

Anyway, worst designs
I'm not digging a lot of OP designs, like Mister Bonclay. But groups hmm. Since most of the manga's I read are awesome, I can't come up with one hehe.


----------



## Pumi (May 20, 2009)

Good:
The homoncolos in FMA
The Noah in D.gray man
Yami in Histories Strongest Disciple
Abyssmal ones in Claymore
Kisame & Itachi in Naruto
Shichibukai in Onepiece
Shishio Makoto in Rurouni Kenshin
The real Six Funeral Wreaths in Reborn!
Bad:
The fairy tale guys
Espada's
cant think of any more except for some ppl in Naruto


----------



## Batman (May 20, 2009)

*Best:*
The Ryoga Mousse Alliance


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 20, 2009)

As for HXH, I never realy caught on till now, didnt see the point, though


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 20, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> well played sir, i believe thats called a zing
> 
> im not a fan of the homunculus though, they were all lame, basically you had greed who was a God level character, and then a bunch of third rate characters, a woman who is pmsing, a retarded blob that tagged along with her, another women who was a complete sponge basically only jumping at prides commands, the kid was fail to the highest degree, envy was to be polite a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> ...



You must be going by the anime. Those ones were just ugh.  Especially the stupid kid Wrath. 

The 7 Deadly Sins in the manga aren't all the same characters. Sloth, Wrath, and Pride are vastly superior to the anime ones.


----------



## Eldritch (May 20, 2009)

lol FMA anime


----------



## Bluebeard (May 20, 2009)

Good:
CP9 (One Piece)
Homunculi (FMA)

Bad: 
The Ginyu Force


----------



## Don Quixote Doflamingo (May 20, 2009)

*UPDATE!!
good *

the noah of DGM
4 emperor of the city of something ( i forget  ) from get backers

aaargh, why can't i remember anything else


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 21, 2009)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> if you mean the king and his RG
> imo their design is goood
> 
> as for the characters
> ...



problem is the whole togashi basically half assing the arc as a whole is taking its toll even on the aspects that are good, hell its even taking its toll on me for the series as a whole which prior to this i had as one of the top mangas


@jet i only read the first few chapters of the fma, i only got as far as introduction of the fire prince and his ninja sidekick


----------



## Jugger (May 21, 2009)

King is cell copy and those 3 guord of him are what they are


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 21, 2009)

My damn computer posted before I was finished typing .

What I _meant _to say was "though I liked the old guy (the one fights Netero) , what's his name again?" .


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (May 21, 2009)

Jugger said:


> King is cell copy and those 3 guord of him are what they are



I'm not one to defend the ant arc, but king is cell copy only as physical characteristics go. His character goes much beyond.


And to answer the original question:
Good Best - Genei Ryodan 


/tard


----------



## Vault (May 21, 2009)

We are talking about design here not their character traits, people seem to be getting twisted 

Anyway 

Good
CP9
Ryodan
Shichibukai
Bleach espada 
Noah

worst 

Cant seem to remember any poorly designed team


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (May 21, 2009)

*Bad*
*Oracion Seis *- Purely because you can tell which three are Fodder and which three are Win just by looking at them. Also, they're essentially cut-outs of Rave Masters - superior - Oracion Seis team too.

*The Sound 4* - Their costumes were just appalling and their only saving grace was that their Level 2 forms were sometimes quite cool (especially Kidoumaru's and Tayuyas).

*Good*
*The Ginyu Force* - Because they're old favourites and managed to have the unity of the 'Freeza Force' but were still very easy to tell apart.

*The Homunculi *- Again, because they're old favourites and they have unity to their appearance (dark clothing, red seals, Oroboros tattoo), but are still unique in their own idnividual designs - especially Envy, LOL

*The Noah* - I've never really read D.Gray-Man properly, but from what I've seen of them in fanart and suchlike the Noah all seem pretty well designed, especially Jasdero, Devit and Road Kamelot.

*Shichibukai -* They're all pretty nice in their own way, though I especially like Mihawks design and Donflamingo's is pretty out there as well.


----------



## Malumultimus (May 21, 2009)

Really subjective. You may like the gangster look of CP9 or the individuality of the members of the Gung-Ho Guns or etc. Everyone has their own features and whether they're "good" or "bad" is really up to the individual, no? But some teams I think you shouldn't be too quick to judge. The Noah, for example. We haven't even seen half the members...

Regardless, since we're going on design, I'm saying Akatsuki.

The Akatsuki uniform is great and almost all of the members are interesting right from their appearance. I can't say the same for most other villainous organizations. Akatsuki's mostly fodder but at least they don't look it.

Second for me...maybe the King & the Royal Guards. Their designs aren't original by any argument but they all look great and you feel they fill their roles perfectly (the big bad, the brute, the strategist, and the important one).

If we were talking about groups as a whole, not just their design, I'd go with the Genei Ryodan. Seriously, I'd read a manga that was just the Genei Ryodan dicking around.

I also don't think the Shichibukai qualify. They're completely autonomous (it's a *title*, not a club) and half of them aren't even antagonists (Mihawk won't bother them until he duels Zoro; Jimbei and Hancock aren't antagonists, as they're on Luffy's side; even Crocodile is partnered up with Luffy at the moment; Kuma helped Luffy, proving his allegiance isn't with the World Government; and the other three probably don't give a shit about him).


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 21, 2009)

Uhm, missing Blackbeard in that equation ?


----------



## Malumultimus (May 21, 2009)

Blackbeard only wanted to kick Luffy's ass so the World Government would recognize his potential and make him a Shichibukai, despite not having a bounty.

What's his interest in Luffy now that he already is a Shichibukai?

And 1-3/8 people in a group being antagonists, make a group of antagonists it does not.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (May 21, 2009)

Jugger said:


> King is cell copy and those 3 guord of him are what they are



for some reason
I knew that you will say the king is cell copy

read it again
and see his personality and  his character development 

as for the guards see their intelligence
and how they surpassed the Hunters



> problem is the whole togashi basically half assing the arc as a whole is taking its toll even on the aspects that are good, hell its even taking its toll on me for the series as a whole which prior to this i had as one of the top mangas



well,for me
I like the ant arc

depending on the end it might surpass genei ryodan arc for me
so imo
HxH is getting better and better and a top manga without a doubt


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 21, 2009)

Well, even if he looks like the 4th form of Cell, personaility wise, he is dieferent . I haven't read up to where he apears yet, but a box of sawdust makes Cell pale in comparison personality wise


----------



## Jugger (May 21, 2009)

well king is best thing from those ant others wimps scared of gon that is goku copy. yeah goku used rock paper scissor gon only took it futher. On the other hand we have that spider what ever they are. ants are just shit compared to them.


----------



## Agmaster (May 21, 2009)

Prince Kirin and the Seven Lucky Gods.  Purely visually atleast.


Batman said:


> *Best:*
> The Ryoga Mousse Alliance


Ok....I got my eye on you.


----------



## Chris Partlow (May 22, 2009)

The Blackbeard Pirates


----------



## TargaryenX (May 22, 2009)

The Juppongatana+Aoshi from Rurouni Kenshin get my vote for best designed. There were so many awesome designs in there, not to mention Aoshi and Shishio, two of the most badass characters in manga period.


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 23, 2009)

Soul eater has a pretty fine group of antagonists.


----------



## Ayakashi (Jul 14, 2009)

TargaryenX said:


> The Juppongatana+Aoshi from Rurouni Kenshin get my vote for best designed. There were so many awesome designs in there, not to mention Aoshi and Shishio, two of the most badass characters in manga period.



Very true, but Aoshi's group, the Oniwabanshu's design was quite ugly looking.
The Juppongatana except for Shishio and Soujiro weren't that great either.

Bad - Espada from Bleach

Good - Akatsuki from naruto


----------



## kumabear (Jul 14, 2009)

Lobolover said:


> I dont know about best for me for the time being , but as for worst, well, the Oracion Seis from Fairy Tale come to mind .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 14, 2009)

well...Oracion seis in Rave were pretty awesome


----------



## Adachi (Jul 14, 2009)

Lobolover said:


> I dont know about best for me for the time being , but as for worst, well, the Oracion Seis from Fairy Tale come to mind .
> 
> kneeling
> 
> ...


Hey it's Franky, Boa, Kuma, Donflamingo, and Ace.

The new OP chapter's out already?


----------



## God Movement (Jul 14, 2009)

Best - The God Hand (Berserk)
Worst - Oracion Seis (Fairy Tail)


----------



## krome (Jul 14, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> Soul eater has a pretty fine group of antagonists.



This.


----------



## kumabear (Jul 14, 2009)

Zorokiller said:


> well...Oracion seis in Rave were pretty awesome



?

If memory serves...they had...

the one beautiful woman that ends up being turned by the second handsome badass main character only to have a tragic death...*check*

the badass guy that serves as the first stepping stone for the main character who reveals a little bit of his pas to him and comes back in a later arc nearly eclipsing his past strength.....*check*

some raging homosexual that serves no point besides comic humor and carrying a cool sword but doing absolutely nothing of plot value with it....*check*

the insane evil mage that wants to kill everything and everyone...yerp..*check*

OH and the one badass guy that betrayed a member of the heroes party in a past life by killing his wife/sister/whocares at some point due to betrayed love/hurt feelings/etc. only to get owned later. *check*

Berial was interesting. Except he did all of nothing and was OHKO'd.

I'll give Mashima Deep Snow. He was coo'. 



The funny part is, I used to love Rave Master when I was a couple years younger. It's just now I read it and realise what a utter P.O.S. that it is with villain deaths and plot twist revealings with the most inane and out of the ass reasoning. Did I mention Hiro Mashima isn't original? And yeah, I hate him with the raging passion of a red power ring.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 14, 2009)

Why are people calling Oracion Seis from Fairy tail? 

that flute guy, elenor or something and his flunkies are far worse, those stupid friends of Erza who were first evil sucked balls, and probably a lot worse villians in Fairy Tail that are worse then Oracion seis, although I must say I only like Midnight, Cobra and now with latest chapter that girl.

Also the comparison to One Piece characters that Adachi made is really farfetched, the only one passable is Hot-eyes looking like Kuma, but still not really much. that way you can say everything has been done before.


A really fail group is Akatsuki in my eyes, most of them went down pitiful and didn't life up their expectations, Konan especially, she didn't do anything really except folding some paper birds and turning in some a4 office paper or something...


----------



## Smoke (Jul 14, 2009)

*Good*
Original sleeping forest/air gear
Vaizard
Original team 7 



all the others have been said


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 14, 2009)

hmm, everyone got the REALLY obvious good ones already so I'll try mah hand.

*Good*
the black knights & the knights of the round table ( code geass.)
"shit, I loved code geas..."

Arcobaleno & Varia (katekyou hitman reborn)

Iga ninja (nabari no ou)

the Mibu clan (samurai deeper kyo)

the witches coven ( soul eater)

the witches ( witch hunter)
"Imo vastly superior to every witch in SE except for the gorgons."

the angels (tales of syphonia)

the 12 Feathers of the takiyanagi clan (tenjou tenge)

KATANA (TENJOU TENGE)

BEHEMOTH, SLEEPING FOREST & GENESIS (AIR GEAR)

*BAD*
the thirteenth family of the takiyanagi clan ( I hate every one of them...'specially dougen)


----------



## cbus05 (Jul 14, 2009)

Zorokiller said:


> Why are people calling Oracion Seis from Fairy tail?
> 
> that flute guy, elenor or something and his flunkies are far worse, those stupid friends of Erza who were first evil sucked balls, and probably a lot worse villians in Fairy Tail that are worse then Oracion seis, although I must say I only like Midnight, Cobra and now with latest chapter that girl.
> 
> ...



This is character designs. Not best fights. As far as pure design goes, Kishi is actually really good at designing cool characters. His only problem is that he has a habit of turning badasses into emo "i got beat up by my dad when i was young" characters. 

Besides, im glad we haven't seen every akatsuki fight. If we were to have each akatsuki fight full length without defecting/being taken out shortly or off screen, we'd have a lot of wasted chapters of crap like the Hidan and Kakuzu fight.


I'd actually say that between the Akatsuki, and the Sand Siblings, those were 2 of the best designed groups i've seen in any manga. Although I would note that the sound 4 sucked terribly.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 15, 2009)

cbus05 said:


> This is character designs. Not best fights. As far as pure design goes, Kishi is actually really good at designing cool characters. His only problem is that he has a habit of turning badasses into emo "i got beat up by my dad when i was young" characters.



you seem to not know the definition of badass, looks are completely irrelevent its all about deeds


neway ontopic

the Uruha Jyūshinshu need a mention just because their desgns rocked

oh and the best villain team in anime or manga

and with a name like The Magnificent Ten (yes everyone in pic isn't in group) you know they do not dissapoint


----------



## Tay (Jul 15, 2009)

I think Kuroshitsuji has some well designed antagonists.
All the other ones I would have listed have already been mentioned.


----------



## louis (Jul 15, 2009)

Best
Genei Ryodan (HunterXHunter)
Team Toguro  (Yu Yu Hakusho)
The Noah (Dr.Grayman)
The Sichibukai(One piece)
The Homonculus (Full Metal Alchemist)
The Mibu clan (Red Eye Kyo)

Worst
 Espada(Bleach)
Oracion Seis  (Fairy Tail)
Team Hawk (Naruto)


----------



## Adachi (Jul 15, 2009)

Zorokiller said:


> Also the comparison to One Piece characters that Adachi made is really farfetched, the only one passable is Hot-eyes looking like Kuma, but still not really much. that way you can say everything has been done before.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jul 15, 2009)

the only decent connection there is Hot Eye/Kuma

the rest are so fucking tenuous.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 15, 2009)

Adachi, I think my vision is pretty good, and still the comparison is bullshit.

Racer and Franky is nooooway to be alike, that way you can say that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)-kickboxer of Varia is also a rip-off because he has spiky hair.

Saying Angel looks like Don Flamingo is also farfetched, what everyone who wears something with feathers now look like him?

Having a snake doesn't make you a Boa rip-off, Is boa a orochimaru ripoff then?

And Midnight is in NO way like Ace, yeah they both sleep wow...now that's really a ripoff Mashima, shame on you!


Your point is bs, admit it.


----------



## Way-Man (Jul 15, 2009)

Most of the villains in One Piece look like a hodge podge of freakish misfits.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 15, 2009)

Nuzzie said:


> the only decent connection there is Hot Eye/Kuma
> 
> the rest are so fucking tenuous.





Zorokiller said:


> Adachi, I think my vision is pretty good, and still the comparison is bullshit.
> 
> Racer and Franky is nooooway to be alike, that way you can say that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)-kickboxer of Varia is also a rip-off because he has spiky hair.
> 
> ...



I found the image on 4chan, so it's not much of an opinion from me personally. I don't even read Fairy Tail, but I admit I lol'd the first time I saw that pic.

If you want to argue about this, go to 4chan.


----------



## Sasori (Jul 15, 2009)

Like other's have said: Neo Band of the Hawks.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Jul 15, 2009)

*Worst*
Foxy's crew. Oda can really design awesome shit sometimes but Foxy's crew is only shit without the awesome. No. Just no. Kill it with fire.

Someone dissed the Espada. From a design perspective they're pretty awesome and probably in the top tier of designs... But their characters are handled awfully. They're mid-tier at best.

*Best*
Gung Ho Guns from Trigun. A varied bunch. Lots of different characters and they're all cool... Including the big guy (those are often the most boring ones)... Nine Lives doesn't just have a great design, his entire concept is just classy... And I'm talking about the manga exclusively here. The anime Gung Ho Guns sucks.



Sasori said:


> Like other's have said: Neo Band of the Hawks.



For best or worst?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 15, 2009)

*Best:*
Genei Ryodan (Hunter X Hunter)
The Shichibukai (One Piece)
Kaiyanwang's followers (mainly Benares) (3x3 Eyes)
Hakushuu Dinosaurs (Eyeshield 21)
Kuro's Crew (One Piece) -- 1,2,3 Jango!
Housen (Worst) -- Baldies unite!


*Worst*:
Teikoku Alexanders (Eyeshield 21)
Team USA (Eyeshield 21)
Vampire D00ds (Gantz) -- Might be too early, played a huge part with Kei but have been non-existent that past two arcs.
Akatsuki (Naruto) -- Again a bit early but compare the Shichibukai and the Ryodan to them and you'll see why they are down here.

*Average Joes:*
Zenom (666 Satan)
The Front of Armament (Worst) -- Could be too early again have not been impressed yet tbh.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 16, 2009)

Adachi said:


> I found the image on 4chan, so it's not much of an opinion from me personally. I don't even read Fairy Tail, but I admit I lol'd the first time I saw that pic.
> 
> If you want to argue about this, go to 4chan.



Why would I want to do that, and what's the point in posting if you don't even share the opinion and actually read fairy tail?

It's not like 4chan equals truth or anything


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 16, 2009)

Zorokiller said:


> Why would I want to do that, and what's the point in posting if you don't even share the opinion and actually read fairy tail?
> 
> *It's not like 4chan equals truth or anything*



Shhhhhhhhhhh they will hear you.


----------



## BadassTaisouIsBadass (Jul 16, 2009)

BEST: *Shichibukai* (One Piece); *Genei Ryodan* (Hunter X Hunter)

WORST: *Akatsuki* (Naruto) - See Shichibukai/Genei Ryodan instead; *Oracion Seis* (Fairy Tail) - Hot Eye being an obvious ripoff of Kuma was just EPIC FAIL.

And LOL at people choosing a group of villains categorizing them as the best/worst basing on their depth, character, attitudes. We're here to talk about worst/best *DESIGNS*. Get that?


----------



## Cerō2 (Jul 16, 2009)

BadassTaisouIsBadass said:


> *Oracion Seis*



_I gotta say that most of fairy tails character designs in general are God awful. 
_


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 16, 2009)

"friends" organization, genei ryodan and the humonculus.


----------



## Neelon (Jul 16, 2009)

*Best:*
Genei Ryodan (Hunter x Hunter)
Meruem + his royal guard ( Hunter x hunter) + Leol
7 sins (Fullmetal alchemist)
Toguro's team (Yuyu hakushô)
Itachi & Kisame ( Naruto)
Shichibukaï (one piece)
Team Hao (not sure to put them here tough) (Shaman king)
Medusa's team ( Soul eater)
The Hakkesshu + Orochi ( The king of fighters)

*Worst*
The Juppongatana (Rurôni Kenshin) -Sojiro, shioshio & aoshi excluded-
Team USA (Eyeshield 21)
Tayou Sphinx (eyeshield 21)
Former Espada (bleach)
Team TAKA (Naruto)
4 Four sound (Naruto)
Frieza's crew (lol) (Dragon Ball z)
Boomer's friends (Hunter x hunter)
Foxi's crew (one piece)
Skypiea priests (one piece)
Almost all fodder team (All mangas/animes/videogames/comics merged)


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 16, 2009)

Nah design wise Akatsuki are mid-tier, not great but not the worst.

Ragnarok were bad, awful antagonists design wise, looked like a bunch of idiots.


----------



## KuKu (Jul 16, 2009)

Gatsu <-->Femto


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Jul 16, 2009)

There's some Akatsuki bashing here and there but I have to disagree with that. If anything the designs of the Akatsuki members is one of the few things that Shippuuden has going for it. 
Because of the cape, the rings that kind of stuff there's a certain amount of unity which makes them indeed feel like a team of antagonists. On the other hand each member individually has enough personality in their appearance, worthy of a named character.

Take for example Kakuzu, it's lame we'll never get to know that much about him, and it all ended in a big let-down, but that's because of the fact that he seemed so cool to begin with, including the design.

Kishimoto is actually rather good at designing these groups within his own verse that have individual features but still feel like they belong to an organisation. Especially the designs on the cloud ninja and rain ninja are well done. They have similar outfits but don't feel like interchangeable characters.


----------



## Adachi (Jul 16, 2009)

Zorokiller said:


> Why would I want to do that, and what's the point in posting if you don't even share the opinion and actually read fairy tail?
> 
> It's not like 4chan equals truth or anything


Goddamn, why are you so hard to troll?


----------

